# Lithium Battery Brands?



## masonFish (Jul 27, 2016)

I have the Dakota Lithium deep cycle with cranking amps for my boat, comes with a charger but never need it because the motor charges it right back up. I use a single battery for my lights, bilge, trolling motor and starter battery.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jun 27, 2012)

I just bought these for my boat after some research. Lots of good reviews for them except the cold weather shut off which I am not really worried about.









Amazon.com: Ampere Time 12V 100Ah LiFePO4 Lithium Battery, 4000+ Deep Cycle Lithium Iron Phosphate Battery, Built-in 100A BMS, Support in Series/Parallel, for RV, Camping, Marine, Trolling Motor, Solar (2 Packs) : Automotive


Buy Ampere Time 12V 100Ah LiFePO4 Lithium Battery, 4000+ Deep Cycle Lithium Iron Phosphate Battery, Built-in 100A BMS, Support in Series/Parallel, for RV, Camping, Marine, Trolling Motor, Solar (2 Packs): Batteries - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

I bought some Ionic 12V50AH. Also bought the Noco Genius 2 Bank charger. Go ahead and get a battery tray as well because they won't fit in any standard sized plastic tray.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There are a bunch of recent threads on this exact topic. Look at them instead of waiting on the same replies on this thread to save time.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

Thank @Smackdaddy53 - I've read all the previous threads on the topic and am fairly active on this site. I want to know specific brands people use versus filtering through the benefits or people's opinions on Lithium versus amg etc. 

Thanks for those that have replied with the brands they use. It is highly appreciated so I can do my research before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

This guy has some pretty good vids. Even rips some batteries apart to look at the guts.



https://www.youtube.com/c/WillProwse/videos


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Relion!


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

I'm still looking for people who have experience with Abyss. I like what I see as far as options. They have a 36v single case model that is a standard Group 31 size/footprint.


----------



## NVswitch (Jan 25, 2021)

Battle Born


----------



## AGG (Jul 2, 2020)

Check these folks out, best customer service of all time man.








All Batteries


View the full range of LBP Lithium Batteries.




www.lithiumbatterypower.com


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Ionics. Good BMS and an app on your phone to monitor everything.


----------

